# RV & Towed



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

This has probably been answered 100's of times, sorry.

Can I, a single person, drive my RV plus a towed Suzuki Samurai, down to Mexico?

I currently live here, and the Suzuki permit is in my name. Can I take it back to the USA, and get my motor home, and tow the Suzuki back down here. Two vehicles in one name?

RV and Suzuki?

Thanks,
George


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

1 person = 1 vehicle.


----------



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks, 

I have heard that, but I also know that the RV is sort of considered a "house" and the permit is good for ten years.

I cannot drive my RV around these narrow streets in Ajijic. 

Oh well, I keep trying.

Thanks again.

George


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

benzark said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have heard that, but I also know that the RV is sort of considered a "house" and the permit is good for ten years.
> 
> ...


? Sell the car in Texas, drive the RV to Ajijic, then buy a Mexican plated seminuevo out of Guad? Solves a lot of problems - you are a rare person - not many people still own Suzuki Samurais and since Suzuki has officially pulled out of the USA market - maybe it is time to trade up: maybe to Geo Metro?*

*PS: My son owns a Suzuki Reno-good luck with that!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Do a Google search for RV.NET and ask RV'ers


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

FHBOY said:


> - you are a rare person - not many people still own Suzuki Samurais


Hey, another Samurai owner here! 
Mine was imported by someone else in 1997, though, so I don't know the rules.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

benzark said:


> This has probably been answered 100's of times, sorry.
> 
> Can I, a single person, drive my RV plus a towed Suzuki Samurai, down to Mexico?
> 
> ...


 The RV will get a seperate permit, probably a 10 year permit. The car will get a 180 day permit. People do this all the time. Check out RV.NET and ask. You can bring both if one is an RV and a tow car is the second .


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Better not go through Nuevo Laredo. The answer is No.


----------



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks to all for the input. 

I will drive to whatever border crossing is necessary, if I can make this work.

I will check out RV.Net

Thanks again!

George

P.S. I would hate to get rid of the good old Suzuki Samurai. Better than new, mint condition, all new upholstery, carpet, top, etc. etc.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have heard you can but when I tried it I had to get one permit in my name and my wife got a permit in her name, and that was how I was able to go on my way. Of course they were in no hurry and we spent a couple extra hours to get this straightened out. Maybe it was for the extra deposit, who knows. I would recommend a back up plan in case you run into an Aduana employee who enjoys making others' lives difficult. Try Banjercito's website also. This would bypass Aduana as for your vehicles.


----------



## benzark (Sep 5, 2010)

I am hearing from the RV.Net folks that it is possible to get a 10 year temporary importation permit for the RV, and a 6 month TIP for the towed vehicle. That you cannot get two 6 month permits in the same name. 

Thanks for all of the input and help on this matter.

George


----------

